# Mac OS X Install laptop dual boot



## christen25 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a copy of MAC OS X that I am thinking of installing as a DUAL boot on my laptop. Has anyone tried this? 

Also, what are the errors that usually happen? Thx.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Yes. Works great. As long as it's a Mac you're installing it on.

Otherwise it is a violation of the licensing agreement, and is not legal.


----------



## christen25 (Jul 20, 2009)

So even though MAC OS X is compatible with PC Processors, I can only install on a MAC. I was unfamiliar with this. I've installed XP, 2000, Win 3.1, 95, 98, ME, NT, .NET Server, 2003 Server, Vista, Unix, Linux, Tablet PC, and MAC OS on a MAC.

So if I have a MAC, I can't install OS X on another system even if I cease to use the macbook because the thing could be broken or unusable?

Nevermind, I expect the answer: No, cannot.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

christen25 said:


> So even though MAC OS X is compatible with PC Processors, I can only install on a MAC. I was unfamiliar with this. I've installed XP, 2000, Win 3.1, 95, 98, ME, NT, .NET Server, 2003 Server, Vista, Unix, Linux, Tablet PC, and MAC OS on a MAC.
> 
> So if I have a MAC, I can't install OS X on another system even if I cease to use the macbook because the thing could be broken or unusable?
> 
> Nevermind, I expect the answer: No, cannot.


Correct legal to only install on apple hardware.
If your other mac broke i see no reason you couldnt use your osx disk


----------

